# Gym Owner New to UK-M



## IronworksGym (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone, New to UK-M but looking forward to being a daily visitor to the site. As a bodybuilding gym owner I hope to find out useful info from other members here and am sure there will be lots I can pass onto my members.

Look forward to chatting with many of you.

Rob


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome mate.

You must be dying to tell us, so....wheres your gym? lol


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

wheres your gym mate?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Inapsine said:


> wheres your gym mate?


Ha ha ha :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno..


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome! : )


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Welcome and wheres your gym


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breeny said:


> Welcome and wheres your gym


x2


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

welcome fella ....


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome to the forum matey


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Rob welcome to UKM


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## IronworksGym (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your warm welcome, nice to find a friendly online community. My gym is in Ruddington, Nottingham - I decided on the location as we will be the only true bodybuilding gym in south nottingham giving us a huge target audience and no competition. Most people have to drive past me to get to other gyms in the city centre. Should be open in September.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

good luck with your venture m8, bit to far away for me to become a member tho.


----------



## IronworksGym (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Breeny.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome mate. good luck with your gym


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome mate, and yea good luck with the gym


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to ukm mate and good luck with gym. Ruddington is a nice area so you should do well, plus like you say there aren't many / any bodybuilding gyms around that area.

Dave


----------



## getoned.com (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi welcome


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome Mate


----------



## Nil1436114837 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome pal


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

best of luck with it mate, get some photos up when its all ready so we can have a nosey!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome along mate and nice name for your gym


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the asylum....

Good luck with the gym


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Welcome,

Your about half an hour away from me, I'll have to come and have a nose round once your open, :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Helloooo


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hellooooooooooooooo


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome mate


----------

